# GBAtemp business card



## Chary (May 20, 2018)

I made this for this year's E3. I think it far surpasses my old one I made for 2015, though I know my Photoshop skills are a little lacking. 



 

I went with Staples the first time I had these done, they came out okay. Moo seems far and above superior though, and I can't wait to see how they turned out.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 20, 2018)

Looks good!


----------



## SG854 (May 20, 2018)

Chary said:


> View attachment 124160
> 
> I made this for this year's E3. I think it far surpasses my old one I made for 2015, though I know my Photoshop skills are a little lacking.
> 
> ...


I like the old ones font size for your Name. It looks better with your Name being larger and the contributor & writer label being a smaller font.
It puts emphasis on your name since its more important. The new one with both texts matching with same size doesn't look so good.

The font size for GBATEMP is better in the new one. And it looks better with the shortened "Independent Gaming Community" instead of the old "An independent gaming community." Bottom text is equal size to GBATEMP and looks better. It looks ugly in the old one with the text extending way out to the left.

Im not sure about the black middle part though. Maybe add some color. I think have it match GBATEMPs dark theme colors will look better.

Did you already print out a whole stack?


----------



## Deleted member 420418 (May 20, 2018)

Looks much better than the old one.


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2018)

Much cleaner, and I like how you kept the font consistent. Gradient looks a little skewed, though. Good work!


----------



## DarthDub (May 20, 2018)

Make one for me!


----------



## supergamer368 (May 20, 2018)

very nice, i like it


----------



## BORTZ (May 21, 2018)

Makes us look P R O F E S S I O N A L


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 22, 2018)

So...your real name isn’t Chary?


----------



## Flame (May 22, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> So...your real name isn’t Chary?



Sir 1334 how rude by @Chary to not use her real name.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 22, 2018)

Wait....you can get @gbatemp.net EMAIL ADDRESSES? Sign me up! Or is it only for reporters?


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 22, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Wait....you can get @gbatemp.net EMAIL ADDRESSES? Sign me up! Or is it only for reporters?


but why would you want one?


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 22, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> but why would you want one?


Then I don’t have to put my personal email on everything.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 22, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Then I don’t have to put my personal email on everything.


There is plenty of sites that let you create throw away emails


----------



## SomeGamer (May 22, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Or is it only for reporters?





Spoiler: Snek:



Only for Patrons


----------



## gnmmarechal (May 22, 2018)

I prefer the font you used on the old one for your name.


----------



## migles (May 22, 2018)

i keep forgetting your name is krista, the best name ever (you are the only real person i know with that name tough :C )!!!
pokemon crystal character was named krista! (the germany version) played the shit out of that game with that default name!


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 22, 2018)

Looks good. Maybe include your gbatemp avatar somewhere on the card. Would be pretty funny if everybody had one of these I think


----------



## dAVID_ (May 26, 2018)

Looks very clean and simple, good job!


----------



## Coto (May 27, 2018)

the background should be this one:


----------



## melissacentar (Dec 10, 2021)

Hi, I'm here thinking about how I can improve my business. Recently, my husband and I decided to give this business a try. We work with food delivery and want to come up with some cool name and color for the logo, any ideas? We deliver noodles, sushi and pizza.


----------

